# Pits & spits smoker



## smoker bill (Jun 9, 2012)

Is this smoker still made. I love it but have not seen another one. Had it 12 - 14 yrs.

Just did a 8 1/2 # brisket much like Jeff's smoked brisket & burnt ends reciepec except I use my own dry rub (1st made it 20 yrs. ago), put fat up, smoked it 3 hrs. (250 smoker meat 145)

Set oven @ 200 with brisket in large pan & used 1 bottle Blue Moon Beer. 6:00 am brisket was @ 201 degree, turned oven off & let it set for a few hrs.

Results = best & most tender brisket I ever did. Guest from Texas who does a lot of them agreed.

Smoker Bill

Grasonville, Md.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Smoker Bill!

Thank you for joining the SMF Forum!

1) Please include your location in your profile (if you haven't already) so others know what part of the country or the world you are in to better offer advice for your climate.  Thank you so much!

2) At first, your posts with pictures (we call it Qview) are held for moderation, at least the Qview is.  _*Please do not post more than once!*_   We check for these multiple times a day and clear them for posting as fast as we can.  Once cleared, they will automatically appear; please have a bit of patience while we prevent unauthorized spammers from invading our site.

3) Please abide by our Terms of Service:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/terms-of-service

4) Thank you so much for choosing our forum!  There is plenty of information to discover; one way is the 2nd line from the top labeled in light grey, "Search Forums, Articles, Reviews and More!" - this is the gateway to our search engines!  And, don't hesitate to ask questions!!

Also, if you'd please go to Roll Call and introduce yourself, it will allow is to welcome you properly!  Thank you!


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes Pitts and Spitts are still being made her in Houston Texas.


----------

